# Some new pics of Enzo



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

he is sooo handsom! I'm liking the angle you got on his rear end, and I'm loving the chest too, that looks nice. 

How old is he now? I'm kicking myself for cutting Saleen's hair now... it would be so much fun to grow her out for the puppy trim. *sigh* Oh well LoL. 

He is such a lovely color too, as always, love the red


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm in love with his coat and his color, he is stunning! I trimmed Vega a bit (A-snap and topknot) I wonder if his coat will grow out long enough to look similar to that when he's older (he's only 4 months right now, maybe 4 1/2 months)

He's beautiful! I like that leash too, it's pretty. I notice weird things, where did you get it?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He is so pretty!


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Red is my absolute favorite color Poodle. He is beautiful!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a beautiful color and wonderful coat!!! Handsome


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

What do you use to trim his face? I love how clean and neat his face looks (the rest of him looks great too!  )


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a beautiful color and such a handsome boy. His trim looks really good._


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh he is beautiful as usual! love the haircut - he is getting big!


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*He looks wonderful*

How long is his fur on his main body.

I ask.....because Star is having her 4/5 inch puppy fur trimmed Friday (so I can keep her more hygenically clean) and I like the length on Enzo!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Let me ask my sister about what she used for his face and how long is his coat 
Thanks for the complements guys


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

starkeeper said:


> How long is his fur on his main body.
> 
> I ask.....because Star is having her 4/5 inch puppy fur trimmed Friday (so I can keep her more hygenically clean) and I like the length on Enzo!


I'm finding that a 1/2" & 3/4" comb attachment is a pretty good length for Morgan's back, a 1" for her legs & a 1.5" for her neck & head. I'm looking for a 2". I think i might need that for when she's older.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Enzo has about 2inches of coat we wish it was longer but thats another story , 
My sister shaved his face with wahl Performer.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

The pics look good of Enzo. The rear is going to be the biggest challenge getting right though. Dont get me wrong he's groomed nicely but I would work on the rear angle more. Having Sting put into pattern from a show groomer helped me get it better.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

yay like it well done


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

He's so gorgeous!


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Enzo has about 2inches of coat we wish it was longer but thats another story ,
> My sister shaved his face with wahl Performer.


Thanks.

I just took Star to be groomed. The groomer wants to leave her body long for now. She says it is a shame to take it shorter until it has to go.....that the adult coat is coming in but the puppy hair at the tips needs its 'last hurrah'.

I said 'okay'.

She will be a puff ball when I pick her up.

Guess I'll get her shorter at the next groom.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> The pics look good of Enzo. The rear is going to be the biggest challenge getting right though. Dont get me wrong he's groomed nicely but I would work on the rear angle more. Having Sting put into pattern from a show groomer helped me get it better.


Yeah still not finish with the rear I told my sister it still needs fixing I will be sure to post FINISHED product LOL which should be this week coming since the show is on sat


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Yeah still not finish with the rear I told my sister it still needs fixing I will be sure to post FINISHED product LOL which should be this week coming since the show is on sat


I dont mean to say to much but unless you are just finishing getting the stray hairs I wouldnt cut anymore off. You have to let the rear hair grow back that she just cut. Please dont take any offence...I just want to help with what little knowledge I know from my own doing's. 

I think I have a pic of a puppy thats about are boys age. It helped me get a good side view of the rear and rear leg angle clip. Ok, Ive found it.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I dont mean to say to much but unless you are just finishing getting the stray hairs I wouldnt cut anymore off. You have to let the rear hair grow back that she just cut. Please dont take any offence...I just want to help with what little knowledge I know from my own doing's.
> 
> I think I have a pic of a puppy thats about are boys age. It helped me get a good side view of the rear and rear leg angle clip. Ok, Ive found it.


No offense is taken , I think she messed up but there really is nothing we can do but fix it a little. The members in the red & apricot group loved it but they are on the east coast and like tighter cuts we cut our dogs loose on the west coast. He will just look like an east coast pup lol.


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I'm always amazed at how much work goes into getting a dog ready for a show.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Like the pictures, Love the boy! Cute name how did you pick it?
Check out my Red Standard Show girl, Bindi, at www.patriotpoodles.com
I would love to find out his pedigree...is Logan his Sire?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Bindi is lovely. Nice web site.
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

thestars said:


> Like the pictures, Love the boy! Cute name how did you pick it?
> Check out my Red Standard Show girl, Bindi, at www.patriotpoodles.com
> I would love to find out his pedigree...is Logan his Sire?


Enzo Ferarri You go to know cars ;D

http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=372116


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, roxy now I feel dumb... I didn't make that connection with his name and the car.. DUH! My hubby is such a car freak I should have picked up on that one lol.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Not just the car but the Man himself, nice!!! I love unique thought out names, its so cool and people won't forget forsure. Will the next one be Quattroporte, "Quatro" or even after the fastest car, Bugatti Veyron or newest Zagato Perana? If you go that route you'll have to think up a cool Car Kennel name. Keep Showing!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

thestars said:


> Not just the car but the Man himself, nice!!! I love unique thought out names, its so cool and people won't forget forsure. Will the next one be Quattroporte, "Quatro" or even after the fastest car, Bugatti Veyron or newest Zagato Perana? If you go that route you'll have to think up a cool Car Kennel name. Keep Showing!!!


HAHAH maybe I have not thought about it. If I named one Bugatti Veyron I would name the dog Vey lol I will probably name our kennels something else none Car related but might keep the car theme for the dogs. 

most of my american bobtails are named from products or spanish names.



WonderPup said:


> Wow, roxy now I feel dumb... I didn't make that connection with his name and the car.. DUH! My hubby is such a car freak I should have picked up on that one lol.


LOL yeah his registered name was also from Ferrari's new car called the California. I saw one the other day that was black I pointed it out and told my bf there is the car Enzo is named after lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he is as beautiful as ever! his color is awesome!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> HAHAH maybe I have not thought about it. If I named one Bugatti Veyron I would name the dog Vey lol I will probably name our kennels something else none Car related but might keep the car theme for the dogs.
> 
> most of my american bobtails are named from products or spanish names.
> 
> ...


I can relate with the names of things...my husband named my spoo boy after a million dollar watch. Vacheron Constantin Tour de Ille! His name was so long that I had to pay 20 dollars extra to put it on his registration papers!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Wow, Rolex would have been shorter!


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah I know. He wants to name the next spoo Patek Philippe Sky Moon Tourbillon, another obscenely expensive watch! What can I say, he is obsessed with watches.


----------

